# Concrete Angels PB Rescue



## KingstonKid (Jul 26, 2010)

Just wanted to spread the word out about a local Bully Breed rescue organization in Northeast Pennsylvania. (I am sorry if i posted this in the wrong section, i scanned the forums and this seemed most fitting.)











> We are a project company created by Chelle z & Derek Zielinski Artist.
> 
> Together, with a group of fellow artist & animals lovers, The Concrete Angels Team looks to reach out & give back to their local community. Through Charity Event Sponsorship, Promotion,their Modified k9 Pit Bull Rescue/Outreach, to joining in Benefit Walks & youth outreach events.
> 
> ...












Derek Zielinski is also a very talented tattoo artist and does specials weekly on work. 20% of all sales go straight towards helping the rescue (from food to medical). If you are planning on getting tattooed in the future and want to help out your favorite breed, look into Derek! They are doing great things in the Northeast region and helping to change the outlook on these great dogs.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

It's nice to see a bully rescue group! Looks like these guys are doing good things.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Very cool!!!


----------

